# Tip for tip



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We are spraying aluminium windows and I dont like the finish. It does a orange peel.
What do you suggest for tip size for a fine finish?
Thanks


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Hvlp


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> We are spraying aluminium windows and I dont like the finish. It does a orange peel.
> What do you suggest for tip size for a fine finish?
> Thanks


What product are you spraying and what tip are you using currently?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Reduce your material?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You're putting it on too heavy.try a couple of thin coats. The product will determine what's best but if I were just shooting like a DTM I would use a 311 or 211 and dust it.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We use a devoe devflex acrylic primer and two coat of Dulux diamond acrylic paint. No thinner. Tip size 315


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Hvlp


Why hpvl would be better???


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Why hpvl would be better???


More precise control.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is this exterior? I'm assuming it is. Could be too hot, and too light of a coat. Even if its not hot, the aluminum could be casuing it to flash dry. 315 should be fine.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

fine finish tip. next question


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

315 would be way to big for me. probably use 411 or 211 fine finish (double orifice). ive seen people do these with hvlp , but i,ve never used one before.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you think it would be a good idea to do it with my battery sprayer gracco proshot fine finish 211???


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Why hpvl would be better???


Control of the width of your spray and the amount of material you can lay on. With the paint being pushed by air, you can achieve a fine finish. With practice you can dial it in no mater what surface that requires a fine finish.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for your advice, we will try them out tomorrow


----------



## c65jones (Mar 27, 2011)

I push/sell the Devoe line of paint as much as possible, but the devflex line is one that I've ended up shying away from. If it works for you, great; but most seem to struggle with it.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

c65jones said:


> I push/sell the Devoe line of paint as much as possible, but the devflex line is one that I've ended up shying away from. If it works for you, great; but most seem to struggle with it.


I only worked once for a métal roof with the devflex. What were the problems for you???


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

These has been my experience with devflex
Poor hide
Poor coverage
Poor build


----------

